# 09 420



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

I searched and came up with nothing but how many quarts of oil does a 09 420 2wd hold?


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Anybody???


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

im not sure i havent ever changed oil on a 420 do you not have the service manal


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Check on the side of the case around the dip stick or fill hole. Some bikes have it marked right into the case.


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

I ended up downloading the manual off here it's 2.9 quarts for a straight axle and IRS is 3.8


----------

